

Rent Your Room for Startup School 09 - brianchesky
http://airbnb.com/startupschool

======
quellhorst
Did anyone get their invitation yet?

~~~
ccollins
Don't worry, invitations have not gone out yet. We posted this early so
hackers in the bay area can list their extra rooms ahead of time.

~~~
christonog
Anyway you can make a page for Startup Bootcamp?

------
PStamatiou
Thanks to OP for posting this! I was fretting renting a $$ hotel for the 6
days I was going to be there, and was about to either cancel my trip or make
it a fly-in/fly-out thing. I've had some random recent unexpected expenses.

Just requested a room right next to Caltrain!

